# Looking for more details on this spoon carving jig found on Pinterest



## MikeB (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi,
I'm hoping the LJ community can help me find more details on a spoon carving jig I saw on Pinterest.
Here's the link:

https://www.pinterest.nz/pin/231091024608695807/

Looks like they mounted a grinder/shaper in a jig, but there are no details about how it is assembled/used (i.e. does the spoon slide under the jig, does the jig swing like a pendulum, etc.).

If anyone can fill in some of these details, I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
MikeB


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I've seen one using a router. https://nickferry.com/2015/02/spoon-making-router-jig-ep43-kitchen-utensil-challenge-2015/


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks to me like the spoon is clamped with the bowl below the grinder then the grinder is lowered to the proper depth and locked in position. Then the whole top piece pivots using the bolts in the circular slots as guides to form the bowl shape.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I would have to see it in person to fully understand how it works
as well as the LACK OF safety features that should be in place.
it looks like the left hand rotates the grinder into position and the
right hand pushes and pulls the spoon to achieve the desired cut. (I dunno).
secure clamping or screwing it to a sturdy table is imperative.
also, anyone that uses this thing should have a foot operated
pedal ON/OFF switch - for an extra measure of safety.










.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

After looking at it, it appears the spoon blank is probably clamped between two side rails and doesn't move even though it is not shown as being clamped down. There do appear to be bolts serving as a pivot point on each side, so that the grinder can rock back and forth. Once the bowl is formed, the blank is probably mounted in a lathe to turn the handle. Then the block at front is sawed off to fit the curve of the bowl and the outside of the spoon is probably shaped with a belt or drum sander. Personally, I think it would be easier and safer to do the bowl with a regular hook knife, even though it wouldn't give you this mass produced spoon look. All the bowls on these are going to be exactly the same and are limited by the size of the blade in the grinder. But that may be what someone s looking for.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I agree Mike. It's a simple swing, and possibly an X Y swing. I'm also agreeing with John, not with my hands you don't.

Not sure which pic everyine is looking at, Pinterest is terrible for chasing a pic to it's supposed source, usually someone just tags in a pic, and that's as far as it goes. In this case the pic is in different sizes depending on which link you follow. Really good detail here.

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/3c/c7/2b/3cc72bd55f8f43535ff32fa41bd29c9d.jpg


> I ve seen one using a router. https://nickferry.com/2015/02/spoon-making-router-jig-ep43-kitchen-utensil-challenge-2015/
> 
> - hairy


That is a better jig hairy. More solidly built, and doesn't have a spinning saw blade attached.

I'm still wondering what's wrong with either hand tools, or if you need power then use something like one of these.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

It is apparently limited to spoon bowls matched to the curvature of the blade.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

This is one I came up with a few years back, after a friend told me how long it took to carve a spoon out,

The guides can be swapped with wider ones, longer ones, round ones, square ones and so on,

The beast is made from plexi you'd find in a LED monitor screen and uses round headed carriage bolts as the followers.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I think you don't spend near the time on a spoon that someone with a scattering of hand tools does. Those little cups would allow those screw heads a bit of the XY to make it happen fast. Maybe even faster than a power carver.

If ya did a lot of spoons, that is SLICK.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I should have also pointed out the slots that hold the spoon or blank from the side, at the carving point, and at the hold down, all of which have a lot of adjustment room.

I should find my Round-Tuit and start and finish a blurb on it.


----------

